# more ash questions



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

sooo,in mid michigan where the dominant tree species was white ash,and the forest is decimated,are these good areas,what color variation?is it too early?is the same thing going on up north,whats the story there??are half live trees better,do large specimens produce better crops like american elms?????:help:who can help me????


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Have found greys and yellows around live ash trees,especially large ash trees.
Ash dying down here also,and people i know are finding them around live and dead ash.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

ty buck ...any other help?????:help:


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

please:help:


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

i know theres some of you experts at ash pickin,,,help me,wouldnt mind going with someone


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Thebax (Apr 19, 2011)

Slow 
I'm a first timer this season and just found my first. It was in a forest with a ton of dead ash. Check the area out. I think it may work for you. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Thebax said:


> Slow...It was in a forest with a ton of dead ash...
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


You sure they were dead?
Last year in an ash mix forest a guy I ran into said, "All the ash trees are dead!" LOL, they were not then, and still are not. They are just a very late leafing tree. All the other trees will have green on them except the ash.....
This season they will probably bud and leaf earlier than normal up North. Down here in GR they are starting to green up already and it is way early for that here, in my observation.


----------



## Thebax (Apr 19, 2011)

These ash tress are dead either top half is down or they are completely down. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Ya don't know,until ya go....put some shoe leather down and go look and keep looking.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

ty thebax,what area of state and only 1?????


----------



## Thebax (Apr 19, 2011)

Metro Detroit area and yup only one. Was in a weird spot too. Bunch of down trees about 10 feet away. Just sitting in the open. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Oldgrandman said:


> You sure they were dead?
> Last year in an ash mix forest a guy I ran into said, "All the ash trees are dead!" LOL, they were not then, and still are not. They are just a very late leafing tree. All the other trees will have green on them except the ash.....
> This season they will probably bud and leaf earlier than normal up North. Down here in GR they are starting to green up already and it is way early for that here, in my observation.


The ash trees will get a *ball looking* bud on the end of the branches where leaves are going to form each spring. I was told once and it has worked for me is that when these trees are budding that is one of the best times to be looking by ash trees. They are easier to see from a distance also. Look up for the buds on the ends as you walk the forest.

Anyone else hear this before?


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

what your talking about is ash flower gall ,and dependin on your locale,its usually not so prevalant in wild trees,almost every ash in my area is stone dead,found one under an ash but after further scrutiny there was a fruiting on an amerian elm about 20 feet away,so i cant credit it to the ash,most were quite good shape,the best ive found in a few days,lansing area


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Thebax, I gotchya. Too bad they are dead. Heard that about that area of the state. Most of the dead ash I see lately are victims of a chain saw! Some by the wind too.....


----------



## Thebax (Apr 19, 2011)

The emerald ash borer really did a number on this park. Crazy how a bug can take out so many trees


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

old grandman,what part of the state are you in thats not infested by EAB????


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

slowpaya said:


> old grandman,what part of the state are you in thats not infested by EAB????


Northern forests. I am sure the bug is around, but I do not see the signs of dead and dying trees like I do down here where I live in GR. Likely will iin time, if the chain saw's don't get em first...


----------

